# What is this frog?



## Jaap (24 Aug 2015)

Hello

My nephew found this frog in the garden. I had a vivarium thing going and he decided to put him in there.

What frog is this and is it safe to keep him in there? 












Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Aug 2015)

Hi Jaap, Think its a toad ??

Have a look through this link it could be the toad >??


Bufo viridis Laurenti, 1768 (Green Toad)

Sorry forgot the link 

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Bufo+viridis+Laurenti,+1768+(Green+Toad)


----------



## Andy D (24 Aug 2015)

Certainly looks like Bufo Viridis. I used to keep a group of these. 

Very nice toads.


----------



## Jaap (24 Aug 2015)

Do they need water to swim in? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (24 Aug 2015)

No but a little pool of water they can sit in will be of benefit.


----------



## Jaap (25 Aug 2015)

Well I can't seem to find the frog in the tank this morning  could he be under a rock or in the soil?


----------



## Edvet (25 Aug 2015)

Burrried (expect you have a lid on it)


----------



## Andy D (25 Aug 2015)

It could be. They do like to burrow into the earth. 

What temperature is the vivarium?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Jaap, Yes they will hide under stones wood or burrow in the substrate.

My Grandsons common frogs do this all the time


----------



## zozo (30 Aug 2015)

Look between it's toes,if it has webbed feet or flippers it's always a frog.. The toad as in your pic has no flippers,because it's land animal.. Other identification features are toads have dry wart like skin, frogs smooth and moist.. Frogs have long legs they jump, toads short they walk... 

Tree frogs don't always have flippers but than it has another of the above features to identify..

If you still not sure lick it.. If you get dizzy, it's a toad..


----------



## Finn (30 Aug 2015)

Hi there, if your nephew found it in Cyprus then it's likely one of your 3 native species, the closest seems to be _Bufotes variablis_, which judging from the photos often has the similar green spots on cream. Hard to find much on them regarding care requirements but they should be similar to other toad species, perhaps with a dry (or drier) spot in their enclosure so they can self-regulate how much moisture they want. Seeing as they're an East Mediterranean species I dunno if they may be more susceptible to fungal infections if kept in persistent damp, but that's just speculation.

Good luck with him(or her!) anyway, I always wanted a pet frog(or toad!) when I was a kid and yours is certainly a stunner!


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Aug 2015)

zozo said:


> If you still not sure lick it.. If you get dizzy, it's a toad..



And if you get dead it's a dart frog


----------



## zozo (30 Aug 2015)

OllieNZ said:


> And if you get dead it's a dart frog


That's a good thing to point that out.. Imagine some one takes a joke like that seriuosly on a public forum. And kill himself..


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Aug 2015)

zozo said:


> That's a good thing to point that out.. Imagine some one takes a joke like that seriuosly on a public forum. And kill himself..


Indeed. 
Although you're unlikely to die from a captive dart frog (the toxins come from insects they only eat in the wild) as one poor chap on one of the frog forums found out, they can still make you incredibly ill. I suppose the moral of the story is always wash your hands after handling amphibians and no matter how itchy your nose is don't scratch it with froggy fingers.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Aug 2015)

OllieNZ said:


> And if you get dead it's a dart frog




That had me crying with laughter  Superb


----------

